# Making a flange for an induction motor



## Bodgers (6 Nov 2016)

I've bought a 750W (1hp) induction motor to use for either a disc sander project or a dust extractor (depending on useable power). It looks basically unused. 

The motor was actually an above ground pool pump and after taking the pump impeller unit off the shaft, it doesn't have any indexing type key on it. The end of the shaft is threaded though, and it has a nut and a washer. The inside of the shaft also appears to be threaded (left hand I think). 

I need to be able to make some kind of flange for this - with it being threaded I can secure something from flying off, but what's the best approach with this kind of thing to ensure there will be proper engagement between the shaft and a flange? 

I suppose I could grind some kind of key slot into the shaft...but that seems a bit OTT.


----------



## novocaine (6 Nov 2016)

1. Have you checked the shaft for a taper.
2. if its straight it will be friction fit, which is fairly common on stuff like this as it acts as a sort of weak link. Which means what ever flange you fit needs to machined to a tight tolerance. 
Or you could Cross drill it, much easier than attempting to cut a keyway.


----------



## Bodgers (6 Nov 2016)

novocaine":1vt2qezj said:


> 1. Have you checked the shaft for a taper.
> 2. if its straight it will be friction fit, which is fairly common on stuff like this as it acts as a sort of weak link. Which means what ever flange you fit needs to machined to a tight tolerance.
> Or you could Cross drill it, much easier than attempting to cut a keyway.



I think it is tapered actually, the pump was attached with a plastic molded tapered attachment which was a pain to get off, and I actually split that whilst pulling it off. 

Cross drilling sounds like a plan as well.

Thank you.


----------



## novocaine (6 Nov 2016)

If its tapered you dont need to cross drill it just match the taper. as you tighten the end bolt it will pull up the shaft and lock solid (as you've found) time for some careful measurements.


----------

